# Форум для размышляющих > Ты не один... >  А давайте объеденимся в коммуну ?

## Севастьяна

Предлагаю нам, тем кто имеют депрессию и хочет от нее спастись устроить коммуну ! Выберем город и поселимся все в какой-нибудь съемной квартире.. Кто за ?

----------


## Nabat

Только если в однокомнатной. Город выбираю - Салехард.

----------


## Reita

Нет,в какой это город ссылали всех зэков по сталинским приказам для работ...А,Воркута,вот ) А коммуна будет называться "Чёрной".

----------


## Севастьяна

> Только если в однокомнатной. Город выбираю - Салехард.


  :Big Grin:  а ты щас не поблизости ли там живешь?

----------


## Nabat

> Нет,в какой это город ссылали всех зэков по сталинским приказам для работ....


 Кстати, Сталин шарил в психологии, он советовал не копаться в себе, а копаться в сибирских рудниках.

----------


## Nabat

> а ты щас не поблизости ли там живешь?


 Ну почти, километров в четыре тысячи в окрест)

----------


## Reita

> он советовал не копаться в себе, а копаться в сибирских рудниках.


 Вот-вот,как раз про нас.Физическая работа на свежем воздухе сразу перевернёт наше мировозрение.Причем радикально.

----------


## advocatus diaboli

> Предлагаю нам, тем кто имеют депрессию и хочет от нее спастись устроить коммуну ! Выберем город и поселимся все в какой-нибудь съемной квартире.


  Иногда, глядя с крыльца на двор и на пруд, говорил он о том, как бы хорошо было, если бы вдруг от дома провести подземный ход или чрез пруд выстроить каменный мост, на котором бы были по обеим сторонам лавки, и чтобы в них сидели купцы и продавали разные мелкие товары, нужные для крестьян.©)

----------


## Игорёк

Работы много, некогда.

----------


## Игорёк

> Севастьяна-путешественница. Так и хочет только по чужим квартирам таскаться.


 не говори.. всем бы такую беззаботную жизнь)

----------


## Игорёк

> Ну почти, километров в четыре тысячи в окрест)


 ты откуда ? Если вектор в мою сторону, то где-то близко.

----------


## Nabat

Интересно, по каким критериям ты вектор определил) С такими данными я мог бы быть как из Красноярска, так и из Хельсинки. Но я из Ростова н/Д.

----------


## Игорёк

Вектор в самый чудесный край земли - Сибирь.

----------


## Севастьяна

> Севастьяна-путешественница. Так и хочет только по чужим квартирам таскаться.


 да  :Big Grin:

----------


## Гражданин

Представил как все в одной квартире будут жить. Это импосибиру) Тут до встреч не доходит,куда уж там вместе жить.

----------


## Pechalka

ага,  точняк! )))

----------


## Игорёк

Можно кому-то снять вместе (пополам) квартиру, в городе в котором оба человека проживают, только в таком случае может быть какая-то реальная помощь от этого, независимость от родителей, смена обстановки, общение, опыт самостоятельного быта и т.д.

----------


## Цыпа-Цыпа

С плаксивой тряпкой хочу снять хату.

----------


## Pechalka

устроить  гарем

----------


## Севастьяна

> Представил как все в одной квартире будут жить. Это импосибиру) Тут до встреч не доходит,куда уж там вместе жить.


 да как тут кое-кто предложил в Салехарде и в однокомнатной ))) особенно зимой когда там особо не погуляешь..

----------


## Севастьяна

> С плаксивой тряпкой хочу снять хату.


 а ты что его видела в реале? чем он тебя так зацепил ?



> Можно кому-то снять вместе (пополам) квартиру, в городе в котором оба человека проживают, только в таком случае может быть какая-то реальная помощь от этого, независимость от родителей, смена обстановки, общение, опыт самостоятельного быта и т.д.


 я думаю для такой цели можно поменять город как раз! Типо новая жизнь, новый город, меньше прежних воспоминаний -это психологически легче что-то новое строить !!

----------


## Цыпа-Цыпа

> а ты что его видела в реале? чем он тебя так зацепил ?


  в реале нет. на фотках только. да он всех цепляет.

----------


## Игорёк

Севастьяна, я через какое-то время собираюсь в твои родные края. Какие места посоветуешь посетить ? В какой части города лучше остановиться ?

----------


## Pechalka

> Севастьяна, я через какое-то время собираюсь в твои родные края. Какие места посоветуешь посетить ? В какой части города лучше остановиться ?


 Счас она предложит тебе встретиться. :Big Grin:

----------


## Цыпа-Цыпа

> Севастьяна, я через какое-то время собираюсь в твои родные края. Какие места посоветуешь посетить ? В какой части города лучше остановиться ?


 а почему ты хочешь с ней встретиться?

----------


## Гражданин

А Севастьяна-это не Ищущая Печали?) 
К  сожалению на форуме давно не обитают люди из Казани. А когда отписывались,меня в те года тут не было. Я это,если че,один в однокомнатной,43 квадрата)

----------


## Севастьяна

> А Севастьяна-это не Ищущая Печали?) 
> К  сожалению на форуме давно не обитают люди из Казани. А когда отписывались,меня в те года тут не было. Я это,если че,один в однокомнатной,43 квадрата)


 то есть ты намикаешь к тебе можно приехать и у тебя пожить в Казани ?

----------


## Игорёк

> Счас она предложит тебе встретиться.


 Не предложит. Да и я не собираюсь. Мы с подругой хотим прокатиться. Рядом же. Мне от дачи 190 км.

----------


## Pechalka

Да,  Сева и есть Ищущая печали.

----------


## Гражданин

Я был бы только за съездить в пределах 500км в соседние республики или области на сходки,за одно и города в качестве туриста. 
Летом планирую либо в Ульяновск,либо Саратов в гости армейским товарищам по психо-неврологическому отделению) А так опыта совместного проживания с женским полом нет) Снимал с пацанами,два друга жили у меня в разное время,пока своим жильем не обзавелись. Такие дела.

----------


## Гражданин

О,она давно у меня даже в скайпе есть,хоть я там давно уже редко бываю.

----------


## Pechalka

Я вообще даже в скайпе не люблю общаться.

----------


## Гражданин

Социофобия 80лвл)

----------


## Reita

Топикстартер самого главного не определил-для чего всё это?Потому что без изначальной цели и идеи любой замысел лишён прочности и разваливается как карточный домик-нужен идейный каркас для всей этой конструкции.
  Ну а так,если просто чисто потрепаться,то практически идея абсолютно реализуема.Например:съём 5-комнатной квартиры где-нибудь в Иркутске(например)обойдётся не думаю,что больше тясячи баксов за месяц.Ну там ещё проезд,питание соответственно,прочие расходы... 40 тыс. на человека в месяц -это потолок,а здесь большинство,насколько я понял(могу и ошибаться)как минимум из среднего класса.

----------


## Цыпа-Цыпа

> Топикстартер самого главного не определил-для чего всё это?


  Наверно для того, чтобы всей толпой ходить на болото.  :Smile:

----------


## Nabat

> Наверно для того, чтобы всей толпой ходить на болото.


 И погибнуть в трясине, да, это романтично.

----------


## Цыпа-Цыпа

> И погибнуть в трясине, да, это романтично.


 Нет. Чтобы оболотиться и ожабиться.  :Smile:

----------


## Nabat

> Нет. Чтобы оболотиться и ожабиться.


 Это путь царевны-лягушки. Стрела-то уже не прилетит, повсюду рулит ковровое бомбометание. Не стоит так)

----------


## Севастьяна

> Нет. Чтобы оболотиться и ожабиться.


 вот дело говоришь ! Похоже скоро культура болота перейдет и на этот форум..и это уже заметно по аваторке *Гражданина*  :Big Grin:

----------


## Севастьяна

> Топикстартер самого главного не определил-для чего всё это?Потому что без изначальной цели и идеи любой замысел лишён прочности и разваливается как карточный домик-нужен идейный каркас для всей этой конструкции.
> * Ну а так,если просто чисто потрепаться,то практически идея абсолютно реализуема.*Например:съём 5-комнатной квартиры где-нибудь в Иркутске(например)обойдётся не думаю,что больше тясячи баксов за месяц.Ну там ещё проезд,питание соответственно,прочие расходы... 40 тыс. на человека в месяц -это потолок,а здесь большинство,насколько я понял(могу и ошибаться)как минимум из среднего класса.


 вот правильно говоришь ! Только про 40тыс на человека на месяц это ты загнул .. Съем комнаты на одного, с подселением 6 тыс в среднем по России . Можно двушку трешку четырешку найти смотря сколько человек будет желающих.

----------

